# House Passes National Concealed Carry



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

*"House Votes to Sharply Expand Concealed-Carry Gun Rights*


By NICHOLAS FANDOSDEC. 6, 2017

Continue reading the main storyShare This Page
Photo








A man aiming at targets during a class to qualify for a concealed-carry permit in Illinois.CreditScott Olson/Getty Images
WASHINGTON — The House on Wednesday easily passed a sweeping expansion of the right to carry concealed firearms virtually anywhere in the country, putting the fate of the National Rifle Association’s top legislative priority in the hands of a divided Senate.

To win over Democrats, House Republicans paired the measure, which would require all states to recognize any other state’s concealed-carry permit, with a more modest bipartisan fix meant to incentivize better reporting of legal and mental health records to the national background check system.

Together, the measures were the first gun-related bill to pass through the chamber since two of the deadliest mass shootings in the United States, in Las Vegas and Sutherland Springs, Tex., in the fall.

But the background check measure was not enough to win over most Democrats, nor did it persuade law enforcement officials in some of the largest cities, including New York, who say the legislation would force locales with strict gun laws to bow to places with few or no gun restrictions."

I'm not sure if this is good or bad.
I don't know if I like the idea of the Federal Govt regulating concealed carry.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I personally believe it is a step in the right direction as far as all states having to honor another states CCP. It shouldn’t be any different than a drivers license. I also believe any business that bans carrying guns openly or concealed should be responsible for my safety while I am in their establishment because they have removed my ability to protect myself. Very simply that can be changed by taxing them at a higher rate to provide a law enforcement official at the door or allow me to carry. Statistics have proven where there are a lot of gun control laws more crimes are committed, Chicago, DC, Baltimore, so forth and so on. But in states where constitutional carry is permitted crime rates are considerably lower. An armed society is a polite society.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

How they voted:
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2017/roll663.xml


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I figured the chances that the concealed carry reciprocity would get through un-molested were slim , it made me leery about it at all but hopeful.

it didn't a billion dollars of uselessness and maybe more got attached to it 

I suppose the up side is if you do end up on the list now there is apparently a way to get an appeal in 60 days and not a year or more 

any day Feinstien is getting something she wants makes me uneasy.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Got a way to go yet......Not a law ...Yet.

This is much like Wisconsin's CC law....all it did was make a lot of folks "legal"


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Only thing I'd go for from the Feds is Open Carry NO Permit. Just like Arizona.


----------



## Southern Forest (May 5, 2012)

In Mississippi, we can open carry or conceal carry without permit. We have constitutional carry now (though to carry at schools or similar places, you still have to get the enhanced carry permit).


----------

